

Hard drives sorted by $/TB. 3TB just made it to the top - edward
http://edwardbetts.com/hdd_price_per_tb/

======
tnash
This is great! Very useful information. I'm assuming the poster is the author,
how did you get this information? Are you using the JSON API talked about
here: <http://www.bemasher.net/archives/1002> ? Or are you just scraping?

~~~
edward
Correct on both counts.

------
cmer
I'm really hoping for a major price drop in SSD. I went SSD a couple of years
ago and regular hard drives feel so sluggish in comparison. Putting an SSD in
my iMac and Macbook was by far the best thing I could have done performance-
wise.

------
lholden
Nice to see the $/TB coming back down again finally. Was pretty crazy for a
while :/.

------
aidenn0
What about 2.5" drives?

------
xster
Didn't know eSATA externals were so rare...

